# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Monago afirma que Extremadura debe ser solidaria con las necesidades de agua para consumo de otras regiones

## Embalses

*Monago afirma que Extremadura debe ser solidaria con las necesidades de agua para consumo de otras regiones*

*El presidente del PP de Extremadura pide Puxeu que se pregunte por la "visión de Estado" en aguas de los presidentes socialistas de Cataluña o Aragón*

    MÉRIDA, 13 Nov. (EUROPA PRESS) - 
    El presidente del Partido Popular de Extremadura, José Antonio Monago, defendió hoy la importancia de la solidaridad entre las regiones como "elemento de cohesión" de los territorios.
    Monago hizo estas declaraciones durante una visita a las localidades de El Gordo y Berrocalejo, en el entorno de Valdecañas, para conocer la situación de estas localidades y del embalse de la zona ante la posibilidad de un posible trasvase, según informó el PP en nota de prensa.
    En opinión de Monago, Extremadura "siempre ha dado ejemplo" de "lo que es el concepto de Estado y de lo que es la solidaridad", por lo que se mostró partidario de que si se plantea un hipotético trasvase de "agua para beber" el PP lo apoyaría "mañana mismo". 
    De la misma mañana puntualizó que en el caso de que el trasvase sea para otros "usos" diferentes al del consumo humano se debería tratar "en profundidad, teniendo en cuenta muchos factores antes de trasvasar y siempre que no se perjudique a los extremeños".
    Monago también aprovechó para preguntar al secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, Josep Puxeu, sobre la "visión de Estado" que tienen los presidentes autonómicos del PSOE, puesto que "tanto en Aragón, como en Cataluña o en Castilla la Mancha están defendiendo posturas muy poco solidarias en política de aguas".
    Por último, el presidente de los populares extremeños se interesó por el proyecto empresarial turístico que se está realizando en el entorno de Valdecañas, al que calificó como "de gran calado" para la región al contar con una inversión de más de 200 millones de euros y una previsión de creación de aproximadamente 300 empleos para la zona, "muy necesarios en una época de crisis como la actual y que para los alcaldes de la zona son muy importantes".

http://www.europapress.es/extremadur...113143650.html

----------

